# Kittings In A Christmas Tree



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

He's obsessed with the Christmas tree. He gets underneath it and climbs all the way up the spine of it. I often find him half way up it... sometimes higher. He's like a little monkey. :biggrin:


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

He also likes sitting on top of doors...


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, no! That's unbelievable! He's so beautiful and brave! I love the way he sits on the top of the door admiring the fir-tree. Probably hiding up there strategically to surprise Santa? 

BTW, I love your fir-tree, I also like to decorate mine in blue.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Last year my two "monkeys" managed to tear apart our fir-tree and somehow break it into half (if anyone can imagine how, please unclose this mystery for me), one of the cats simply pulling a half of tree and trying to run with it. I wonder, is one of her parents a ... dog? I mention the size of my ex-tree is similar to yours.

So this year I will not make the mistake of letting them near the Christmas tree unsupervised


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Anca said:


> Oh, no! That's unbelievable! He's so beautiful and brave! I love the way he sits on the top of the door admiring the fir-tree. Probably hiding up there strategically to surprise Santa?
> 
> BTW, I love your fir-tree, I also like to decorate mine in blue.


He purrs so loudly when he's up on high things like that door. He's never happier than when he's doing something dangerous or naughty. :biggrin:

The tree's fake by the way (not a real fir.) I also forgot to turn the lights on for the pics when he's on the door. The lights are quite beautiful. White and blue also.

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Shogun said:


> He purrs so loudly when he's up on high things like that door. He's never happier than when he's doing something dangerous or naughty. :biggrin:


:biggrin: He certainly must boast with his heroic attitude, yes, I know what you're saying, mine are also purring to attract our attention when doing something special.


Shogun said:


> The tree's fake by the way (not a real fir.) I also forgot to turn the lights on for the pics when he's on the door. The lights are quite beautiful. White and blue also.


White and blue light, it must be lovely, you realize now you'll need to take some more pictures with the lights turned on. :thumbup1:
As for the "fir-tree", hmm, it's my mistake, I am not a native English, yes, I've seen it is not a natural tree, we don't use natural christmas trees either from a no. of reasons.



Shogun said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.


Believe me, it's a pleasure for all of us around here to admire and sometimes comment on pictures of such happy beautiful cats like yours.

So ... we're waiting for new pics.


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

What great pictures and such a brave kitty. But how on earth does he get up on the door?

Very gorgeous boy by the way.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Naughty Kitty :lol:

I would be worried that he would hurt himself? 

Is he a Ragdoll or a Birman?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Tracy Lou said:


> What great pictures and such a brave kitty. But how on earth does he get up on the door?
> 
> Very gorgeous boy by the way.





PetloverJo said:


> Naughty Kitty :lol:
> 
> I would be worried that he would hurt himself?
> 
> Is he a Ragdoll or a Birman?


He's a seal point ragdoll. 

He loves being picked up and when I do I sort of hold him like a baby so he's facing up. Whenever I walk with him like that he looks around avidly and when I walk near doors he stretches his front legs out to grab at the door frame and I sort of move him towards where ever he grabs. This is how I found out he loves being up on top of the door. I put him there and I stand at the bottom ready to catch him if he slips until he's settled. He absolutely loves it up there and purrs so loudly as he's looking down on everything.

I don't do it very often, but he loves being up on high things he can't normally climb on.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He is beautiful. 

They have fun personalities do ragdolls mine follow everywhere, even if the door of the bedroom is open and they can go and laze on a nice warm bed they don't they would rather be near me or other members of my household. Both my girls are blue/cream torties.

Thanks for sharing those lovely pics


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The ultimate Christmas cat climber! Lovely tree and cat by the way:biggrin:


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

He's been up there again...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Tracy Lou said:


> What great pictures and such a brave kitty. But how on earth does he get up on the door?
> 
> Very gorgeous boy by the way.


probably got there via the tree
none of my raggies could ever climb something like that, not even a tree, but i may have to watch the tree this year with two mischevious wegies to contend with


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

He's amazing up there. Thanks for the new pics


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well...this was our tree 2 years ago....


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures 
it annoys when my kittys climb up the tree, its only been once so far this year so far ive found our tree on the floor 
my kittys love to jump off and onto tops of doors, its amazing how they do it with no acciedents  

Great pictures, and hes so beautiful, and i love your tree very nice


----------

